# FreeBSD Toolkit



## tux (Dec 22, 2010)

I used to have a nice fast internet connection until we moved into the country where you mention internet and people think its something you plant. Not really but internet is really slow and stops working frequently.
Anyway, I decided to put together a FreeBSD Server and decided to purchase FreeBSD 8.1 + FreeBSD Toolkit from the FreeBSD Mall.
Installation went great and am now looking at the files on the Toolkit dvd. I would like to build kde and xorg but not familiar with how to use the files on the toolkit dvd. 
Base-r210492.tar.xz and ncvs-20100725.tar.xz ? Im assuming the base tar file is to build an older system somehow and the ncvs to possibly upgrade my ports?

Can someone show me the proper use of the DVD?

Thx


----------



## tux (Dec 22, 2010)

*FreeBSD Toolkit DVD*

It seams the very first package (midnight commander) I tried to build is not available on the DVD hence the package build retrieve errors. I tried an other package and it retrieved the files from the cdrom drive and build the package properly, as stated in the FreeBSD Handbook.

I still do not know what to do with the other 2 files?


----------



## jrm@ (Dec 22, 2010)

You could have a look at the files:
[CMD=""]tar -xf Base-r210492.tar.xz[/CMD] and [CMD=""]tar -xf ncvs-20100725.tar.xz[/CMD] or contact someone at the FreeBSD mall.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm sure there's documentation on the DVD on how to use it.


----------



## tux (Dec 22, 2010)

*Documentation on DVD*

There is a README file but it indicates to use the dist files and does not mention anything of the two tar files?

Any one ever use this DVD?


----------



## tux (Dec 26, 2010)

*FreeBSD Toolkit DVD*

I guess the sales are not very good for this DVD judging from all the replies on this thread.


MJ


----------

